# iMac G3 Power PC



## Shopaholic (13 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, je suis sur le point d'avoir un vieux iMac G3, je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'avoir accès à Internet avec un tel Mac? D'après le vendeur il y a Mac OS 9 et la fréquence est de 266Mhz, je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça peut représenter car je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup et je voudrai récupérer un vieux Mac pour éviter d'être tout le temps sur mon MacBook.


----------



## domdo (17 Mars 2009)

Salut, tu peux gonfler imac en ram et changer le disque dur et passer en mac os 10.


----------



## domdo (17 Mars 2009)

tu peux avoir accès à internet avec l'imac G3 mac os mais à mon avis, ça ne va pas etre terrible au niveau de la qualité.


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2009)

domdo a dit:


> Salut, tu peux gonfler imac en ram et changer le disque dur et passer en mac os 10.



Panther pour être plus précis, mais booste à 512 Mo de RAM


----------



## Shopaholic (17 Mars 2009)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses! est ce que je peux installer moi même Mac OS X moi même avec le CD fourni lors de l'achat de mon MacBook? Comment est ce que je peux installer Panther? Est ce qu'on va me le demander lors de l'installation??


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2009)

Shopaholic a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos réponses! est ce que je peux installer moi même Mac OS X moi même avec le CD fourni lors de l'achat de mon MacBook? Comment est ce que je peux installer Panther? Est ce qu'on va me le demander lors de l'installation??



Déjà tu n'a pas le droit d'installer un OS qui a été vendu avec une machine et dont la licence lui est réservé.

Ensuite ton iMac ne tournera bien que sur Mac OS Panther, soit la 10.3. Ton MacBook lui tourne sous Léopard, la 10.5.

Tu dois pouvoir trouver des CD de Panther dans les petites annonces


----------



## jin.roh (27 Mars 2009)

Attention en cas d'install d'osx sur ces vieilles machines..

J'ai eu le cas sur un imac g3 350 que j'avais. je lui ai mis un 40 ou 80Go, 512 de ram, et j'ai fait la mise a jour du bios AVANT d'installer osx. Il me semble que si on ne la fait pas, on risque de mettre l'imac en mode poubelle. J'avais trouvé la procedure sur le site d'apple. Sinon, sous panther, ça tourne pas mal, suffisant pour une navigation internet light, de la messagerie instantanée, itunes.


----------



## lpl (27 Mars 2009)

J'ai un imac G3 350 MHz 1Go de ram et un disque dur 80 Go 7200 tour sous tiger 10.4.11 et je peux vous dire que ça marche impeccable pour surfer sur internet, seul bémol les vidéo youtube et dailymotion qui sont un peu sacadées.


lpl


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2009)

lpl a dit:


> J'ai un imac G3 350 MHz 1Go de ram et un disque dur 80 Go 7200 tour sous tiger 10.4.11 et je peux vous dire que ça marche impeccable pour surfer sur internet, seul bémol les vidéo youtube et dailymotion qui sont un peu sacadées.
> 
> 
> lpl



Un peu normal en décodant du mp4 ou du wmv ...


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2009)

Pour avoir récupéré un iMac G3@600 il y a peu, je confirme malheureusement le diagnostique.
Je crois que sans l'Altivec (donc le G3), il n'y a pas de salut en wmv, ou en lecture TV genre FreePlayer ! 
En revanche tout le reste tourne nickel (même Safari 4 beta)


----------



## lpl (27 Mars 2009)

La carte vidéo est aussi beaucoup trop juste ATI rage 8Mo.


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2009)

Edit : j'arrête d'écrire des conneries ! :rose:


----------

